# Is there any



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Is there any way to check ur water chemistry without going out to buy the kits or r the kits a must?


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

See if a friend has the kit. Borrow it from them.

If you can't, then go out and buy it.


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Good i dea but i have no friends so will u mail me yours? just kiddin i will have to buy one do u kmnow what all i need to tes for in a p tank?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You can take a water sample to a lfs and they will test it. But there may be a time when you need to test your water and getting to a lfs may not be an option so it would be safer to get some of the basic test kits like ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph. If you look online they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I only have the Ph and Ammonia test kits and both have been used twice. Good filtration and weekly water changes are all u need IMO.


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

thats a great idea gross and luc in forgot about being able to take them to a store great ideas guys thanks!


----------

